# Found a nest on a window-unit A.C.



## aubs427 (Jun 27, 2005)

Live in a row-home in Philadelphia in a house with window-unit air conditioners (the kind that hang outside creating a kind of ledge.) Last night, when I turned on my bedroom A/C, a pigeon was obviously startled by the noise and flipped out, flying away. When I peeked out, I noticed a nest with one egg in it on the air conditioner. 

The location choice makes sense to me--private, temperate, and covered by an awning-- but I turn on this air conditioner every single night and I'm afraid it will continue to scare the mother (father?) pigeon... IF they even come back! (They haven't yet, at least not when I've been peeking out, so that's making me a little nervous too!)

I'm as humane as the next person, but I can't sleep in 100 degree heat every night for the next two summer months to avoid scaring the pigeons (plus, can the hot air that is generated out that end of the unit hurt the pigeons or the eggs?!)... Also, I'm a little worried that to let them raise hatchlings here will only encourage them to come back to this spot as a breeding place... DEFINITELY not something I want!

Mostly, though, I'm just nervous about startling the parent pigeons or hurting the egg every night with the A/C... I couldn't bear to hurt the egg, directly or indirectly... It just seems cruel! Any suggestions/comments??


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for your concern for the pigeons and eggs.
Pigeons generally lay two eggs 24-48 hours apart. The embryo starts developing only after the parents have incubated the egg for 24 hours. So, that gives you the option to remove the nest now, or to wait for the second egg and remove the nest immediatelty after the second egg is laid.
The warm air coming from the A/C unit can hurt the embryos and the parents, they can easily get overheated and dehydrated.

Maybe the parents got spooked enough not to come back, that would "solve" your problem.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I agree with Reti, 

This is your best option and the pigeons will get over it. This is not a good place really for their nest anyways. Remove the eggs and they will find another place to nest. If you want to be sure, candle the eggs and see if they are clear. Cup the egg in your hand in a dark room and hold a flashlight behind it. If it's clear, no blood vessels etc, it's safe to remove. If you're not sure what you're seeing, candle a chicken egg for comparison


----------

